# can i overclock



## makarand (Apr 8, 2006)

Guys i have got a intel GLVG mobo and 2.67GHz proc. is there any way i can over clock it?
tx in advance


----------



## nishant_nms (Apr 8, 2006)

The board is Intel Orignal so u can not overclock it


----------



## mayanksharma (Apr 9, 2006)

Have you tried Intel Desktop Control Center??
Or Rmclock manager?


----------



## makarand (Apr 9, 2006)

the intel site is saying that Intel Desktop Control Centre is available only for some specified boards and mine's not of them
Rmclock manager says error ' AMD PowerNow is not supported and closes


----------

